# how many calories in oats? and i want to share a recipe



## Carina1962 (Oct 30, 2012)

I threw the packaging away so can anyone tell me how many calories 25g of oats has?

Also, i would like to share a recipe (taken from the Dukan diet).  Oat pancake which i have been making regularly and take to work with my salad lunch or soup.

The recipe calls for one egg but i don't use the egg and have tried it with just the ingredients below and it still works well.

25g oats
25g fromage frais
1 tbsp milk

Bind it all together and use a couple of sprays of Fry Light in a pan and just pat the oatcake flat and dry fry on both sides for a few minutes 

It's a great replacement for bread or crispbreads and is a great way of getting your daily oats


----------



## MaryPlain (Oct 30, 2012)

This reckons 98 Kcal

http://www.weightlossresources.co.uk/calories/calorie_counter/breakfast_cereal.htm

I'm puzzled by your mention of daily oats.  Is this something else to add to the five a day fruit and veg that I don't know about?

I always thought the saying "getting your oats" meant something else entirely!


----------



## Carina1962 (Oct 30, 2012)

well i should eat more oats as it lowers cholesterol and i don't always seem to have porridge much so i thought having these little oat pancakes might do the trick.  I suppose having your daily oats is as good as having your 5 a day


----------



## DeusXM (Oct 31, 2012)

Don't oats actually raise cholesterol? If you eat oats, it means you need to take more insulin (or if you're T2, raises your serum insulin levels). Insulin raises your trigs, which in turn raise your cholesterol.


----------



## cherrypie (Oct 31, 2012)

Oats lower cholesterol.  Some diabetics find that porridge increases blood sugar levels.  I personally find that if I add seeds and nuts to a small portion of porridge then my blood sugars are fine.

http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=foodspice&dbid=54#healthbenefits


----------



## Katieb (Oct 31, 2012)

cherrypie said:


> Oats lower cholesterol.  Some diabetics find that porridge increases blood sugar levels.  I personally find that if I add seeds and nuts to a small portion of porridge then my blood sugars are fine.
> 
> http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=foodspice&dbid=54#healthbenefits



That sounds like a good idea! Will try that! Porridge not disastrous for me - this morning my pre-breakfast reading 6, which peaked at 7.7 after an hour, then lowered to 5.8 after 2. So will see what adding a few nuts and seeds does. Thank you!


----------



## MaryPlain (Oct 31, 2012)

Katieb said:


> That sounds like a good idea! Will try that! Porridge not disastrous for me - this morning my pre-breakfast reading 6, which peaked at 7.7 after an hour, then lowered to 5.8 after 2. So will see what adding a few nuts and seeds does. Thank you!



I don't always do very well with porridge blood sugar spike-wise but it was marginally better when I mixed ground flaxseeds in to it, and I found I liked it better and found it a lot more satisfying - porridge always makes me hungry mid-morning but not with the flaxseed in it.


----------



## Vicsetter (Nov 1, 2012)

Old Fashioned Scott's Porage Oats are: 60g carb per 100g (so 15g in your 25g portion) of which 1g is sugar.  You would need to add in the milk and fromage frais to this.

I have a banana, with 200ml Oat milk + half a cup frozen berries as a smoothie for breakfast and it doesn't seem to do anything bad to my bg.
Oatly (but I make my own) is 6.5g carb per 100ml of which 4g is sugar.

Your Oat Bran Gallette is supposed to be made with Oat Bran and not Porridge oats.  In terms of carbs there is not a lot of difference but the Oat bran has more fiber so reduces the Glycemic load.  Oat Groats which are used to make the oat milk are the rolled oats and bran before processing.
There is some good info here:http://www.livestrong.com/article/446785-oat-bran-vs-rolled-oats/


----------

